# دير البابا اثناسيوس الرسولي الاثري



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

*  دير البابا اثناسيوس الرسولي الاثري *

*




*







*



*


















​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

*التاريخ الأثرى 

لدير القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى
*

قرية دير الزاوية يرجع تاريخ الدير بها إلى القرن الثانى الميلادى قبل ظهور الرهبنة فكان يجتمع به العباد ويعيشون به لذلك يعتبر أقدم دير أثرى على مستوى العالم . وعند دخول نظام الرهبنة فى القرن الرابع الميلادى أطلق عليه دير النساخ لإن رهبانه أشتهروا بنسخ الكتب المقدسة والطقسية التى تخص العبادة فى الكنيسة .
كما سمى أيضاً بدير الرسل لأن التعاليم التى كانت تقدم على ألسنة رهبانه والكتب التى كانت تنسخ به تحتفظ بذات الاستقامة التى قدمت بها تعاليم الرسل .
كما أطلق عليه الناس دير الأتل حيث كان بداخل أسواره شجرة نبات التل وهى شجرة ضخمة كانت فروعها وأغصانها تغطى الدير كله . وكنيسيا أطلق عليه دير القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى لإنه كان من الأماكن المحببة مع دير الشهيد مارمينا المعلق بأبنوب لإقامة البابا أثناء فترة هروبه ونفيه وأيضاً لأنه كان يختصه بمزيد من الرعاية ويشرف عليه بنفسه خوفاً من أى تداخلات لبدعة أريوس ولمحاربة بدعة ميلتس أسقف أسيوط .
ولأن الدير كان يقوم بتوزيع الكتنب على جميع الإيبارشيات والكنائس فقد أصبح للدير أسقف مكرس للمتابعة والإشراف على هذه الأعمال ويؤكد ذلك ما سجله أحد أساقفة الدير قرابة القرن السادس الميلادى وهو الأنبا أثناسيوس الأنصارى بأنه قام بأحضار رفات الأنبا بيشوى والأنبا بولا الطموهى إلى الدير حتى جاء البابا يوساب البطريرك الـ52 من باباوات الإسكندرية وقام بنقل جسديهما عام 842 م .
ويجب أن نوضح أن مبانى الدير ترجع إلى نفس التاريخ نشأته وتحاط بسور ضخم فريد من نوعه من الطوب الرملى يصل عرضه حوالى 3.5 متر ويغلق على قاطنيه ببوابة ضخمة .
ومبنى كنيسة الدير التاريخية فهى من الحجارة القديمة وتنخفض عن سطح الأرض قرابة ثلاثة أمتار وهى على التراث البيزنطى الشهير بالقباب حيث أن لها ثلاثة عشر قبة من الطوب اللبن وفى ذلك إشارة السيد المسيح له المجد وتلاميذه الإثنى عشر .
وفى الوسط هيكل فريد من نوعه بشكله الخماسى وهو ليس له نظير على مستوى العالم ويسمى على اسم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى وبداخل الهيكل مقصورات تزينها تيجان من الحجارة منقوش عليها زهرة اللوتس وعناقيد العنب . كما يوجد بصحن الكنيسة صورة الصلبوت الملونة وترجع إلى نفس تاريخ نشأة الكنيسة .
ويوجد أيضاً بالكنيسة هيكل على اسم القديس العظيم الانبا تكلاهيمانوت الحبشى وقام بتسميته البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى وذلك بعد قيامه بسيامة اول أسقف للحبشة وهو الأنبا سلامة .
كما يوجد هيكل ثالث على أسم القديس والشهيد العظيم الأمير تاوضروس المشرقى .
كما يجب ان نوضح أن حجاب الهيكل الأوسط من الخشب المعشوق على هيئة صلبان وقربان  أما حجاب الهيكل القبلى والبحرى فهو من الطوب الملون بالأسود والأبيض . أم صحن الكنيسة فهو مقام على أربعة أعمدة من الطوب الأسود ذات التصميمات القديمة على قطر دائرى متر وفى ذلك أشارة إلى البشائر الأربعة .
وبداخل الخورس الثانى ما يعرف بالمغطس وكان يستخدمه المسيحيون قديماً حفاظاً على طقس شعبى قديم واتمام لطقس عيد الغطاس حيث كان معتاد نزول المسيحين فى نهر النيل ولكن فى عهد الفاطميين منعت هذه الطقوس فتم استبدالها بهذه النوعية من المغاطس فى معظم الكنائس القديمة .
وفى القرن الأول كان يقام احتفال ضخم فى عيد القديس العظيم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى وذلك فى 7 بشنس حيث كان يستقدم الآلاف وكان يستمر لمدة أسبوع ومن مظاهر الاحتفال بالعيد أقامة الصلوات وتقديم الذبائح والنذور وكانت تجمعات الأهالى تمتد لقرابة 15 كم حتى قرية زرابى أبوتيج حيث أقيمت كنيسة الأنبا شنودة وسجل ذلك المقريزى بالقول ” أنك لو أتيت سائراً على الأقدام من مدينة الإسكندرية إلى أسوان لمشيت تحت ظل الأشجار التى غرسها الرهبان على طول الطريق من الشمال إلى الجنوب ” .
وورد ذكر الدير وتاريخه فى الكثير من المراجع القديمه والحديثة التى تناولت تاريخ أهم الأديرة والكنائس الأثرية فى مصر منذ دخول المسيحية إليها حتى الوقت الحاضر ومن هذه المراجع على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :-
+جاء فى كتاب ( الرياضة الروحية فى الأماكن الأثرية ) إعداد الشماس فائق إدوارد رياض الطبعة الأولى بتاريخ 16/4/1990م ( ص 130) عن الدير ما يلى :-
* له – يقصد البابا أثناسيوس االرسولى – دير خاص باسمه فى الطريق الغربى الموصل بين أسيوط والغنايم ويعرف هذا الدير باسم دير العباد أو دير زاوية العباد  أو دير أبو شجرة أو دير أثناسيوس فعند قرية الزاوية يتجه غرباً ( غرب الطريق الغربى ) بمسافة 500 متر(1) وهو داخل بوابة تغلق على الدير وما حوله من مبانى وهو اقدم دير أثرى إذ أنه من القرن الثانى الميلادى قبل ظهور الرهبنة فكان يجتمع ويعيش به العباد وكان يحضر الأنبا أثناسيوس من الإسكندرية متخفياً لهذا المكان ليعظ ويعلم العباد ويحارب وينقد بدع مليتس أسقف أسيوط ولذلك بنى أول مذبح باسمه فى هذا الدير ويعيد له به .
*وجاء أيضاً عن تاريخ الدير فى كتاب ( بين المقادس والآثار ) للمرشد السياحى مينا القمص كيرلس ناشد ( ص51 ) الطبعة الخامسة يناير 2006 م إصدار أغابى للدعاية والإعلان :
- تبعد قرية دير الزاوية 16 كم جنوب شرق(2) وتقع الكنيسة وسط القرية التى يحيطها سور مربع به بوابة واحدة كانت قديماً تغلق على أهل القرية فى المساء والكنيسة مبنية على مكان كنيسة أقدم منها ومدخل الكنيسة مزخرف بالطوب الأحمر والداكن فى أشكال هندسية وكذا أعمدة الكنيسة أما الهيكل فيحمل بداخله عدد من الحنيات تشبه كثيراً ما يوجد بديرى الأنبا شنودة والأنبا بيشاى(3)
ويوجد بعض التيجان القرنشية هى غالباً من الكنيسة الأقدم ويسمى الدير بعدة تسميات :
1- زاوية العباد : أى النساك أو الرهبان
2- دير الشجرة : يقال أنه كان يوجد بالدير شجرة عالية كان يحدد بها الزوار مكان الدير قديماً
3- دير القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى .
* وجاء أيضاً فى كتاب ( كنائس مصر منذ رحلة العائلة المقدسة حتى يومنا الحاضر   إعداد :جودت جبره وجرتراد ج.م فان لوون وتحرير كارولين لويدج تصوير : شريف سمبل إصدار : مطبعة الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة سنة 2007م :
يشبه دير الزاوية -بالقرب من قرية الزاوية- قلعة تحيط بالأسوار العالية المبنية بأشغال طوب الزينة بالمنازل وكنيسة على مساحة 80x 100 م وتقع البوابة فى الحائط الغربى(4) وتؤدى الشوارع الضيقة –داخل الدير- إلى كنيسة فى الوسط تقريباً مدشنة باسم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى البطريرك العشرين ( تنيح فى 373م ) وهو كاتب قصة حياة ( الأنبا أنطونيوس )
وبعض القطع من الصخور المنحوتة وتصميمات الزينة وأعمدة من الطوب المحروق-الطوب الأحمر-والنقوش والكتابات مبنية مع الطوب اللبن فى جدران المنازل والأسوار المحيطة ولقد أصبح الدير قرية صغيرة محافظة على تخطيطها الأصلى
ولا يعرف شيئاً عن تاريخ الموقع ولا الكنيسة أيضاً وحتى مراجع العصور الوسطى لم تقل شيئاً عنه وزار الأب فانسيليب دير القديس أثناسيوس بالزاوية فى عام 1673م وكان يأمل أن يرى بعض التحف الأثرية ولكن خاب أمله بمرارة شديدة ولم يذكر شيئاً عن الأسوار ولا عن الكنيسة ولا عن وجود رهبان هناك وفى عام 1901م أعجب الأب يوليان بالكنيسة وكانت وآنذاك مهدمة بدرجة كبيرة وشكا من عدم وجود من يسطيع أن يخبره باسم الدير ولا على أسم من القديسين دشنت الكنيسة(5) ووصف الكنيسة ورسم لها صورة مطابقة لكنائس دير الأنبا شنودة ودير الأنبا بيشاى بالقرب من سوهاج
وعلى النقيض من هذه الكنائس-يقصد كنائس دير الأنبا شنودة والأنبا بيشاى-فإن كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس لا يوجد بها حضن للأب ثلاثى الفصوص ولكن توجد بها قبة تجاورها حجرتان جانبيتان-يقصد المذبحين الآخرين القبلى والبحرى-وخورس وصحن الكنيسة وطرقات جانبية وحنيات والخورس والحنيات على شكل قباء متوازية وهناك احتمال قوى أن تكون أعمدة الطوب الصلبة-يقصد الأعمدة الأربعة الموجودة فى صحن الكنيسة-تخفى داخلها أعمدة أخرى أكثر روعةً ولا تزال الأجزاء العليا من تيجان هذه الأعمدة ظاهرة وعندما أستبدل السقف الخشبى بالقبة-مجموعة القباب الثلاثة عشر-كانت الحاجة إلى دعائم أقوى ومن ثم كسيت الأعمدة الأصلية بالأعمدة الحالية ويتضح وجه الشبة بين أديرة سوهاج وهذه الكنيسة فى الطاقات غير المفتوحة إلى خارج الكنيسة المصممة للزينة داخل القبة وهذه الطاقات مستديرة الرأس مقوسة على أنصاف أعمدة مبنية على الحائط السفلى مع فتحتى بابين تؤديان إلى مدخلى الهيكلين الجانبيين وإلى أعلى يوجد خمس طاقات غير مفتوحة مزينة بزخارف وكرانيش مكسرة على أنصاف أعمدة ومثبتة على مجموعة متلاصقة من الصخور المنحوتة وتحرك هذه المجموعات المنحوتة الملامح المعمارية كلها بشكل رائع
ولم يسبق أن درس المبنى(6) ولا المنحوتات التى فيه من قبل ومما لا شك فيه أن الكنيسة قد مرت بمراحل بناء عديدة ولكن إعادة استخدام مكونات أو عناصر البناء القديم-فى كل مره أعيد البناء فيها-فى الأسوار المحيطة والمنازل وواجهة الكنيسة تشير إلى الماضى العتيق للدير ولقد توصل السيد فليندرز باترى إلى أن هذا الدير العظيم أو القرية القبطية لابد وأن تكون من عصور قديمة ذلك لأنها محاطة بامتداد كبير من السواتر أو المتاريس الترابية التى يرجع تاريخها إلى العصور الرومانية وأن البحوث الكاملة فقط هى التى سوف تلقى الضوء على تاريخ دير الزاوية


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

*دير السيدة العذراء ( المحرق ) أسيوط مصر

*
موقع الدير
*يقع فى سفح جبل معروف بأسم جبل قسقام على أسم مدينة قسفام (1) التى خربت منذ زمن بعيد ، ويبعد دير  المحرق  حوالى 12 كيلومتر غرب بلدة القوصية محافظة  أسيوط  وعلى بعد 327كم جنوب القاهرة و 48كم شمال  أسيوط  .*
*زيقع  الدير على حافة الصحراء حيث ترى فى الغرب الصحراء على إمتداد البصر وكان  الرهبان كثيراً ما يتوغلوا فى الصحراء فيما يعرف بالتوحد فى داخل الصحراء*
*(حسب  الإصطلاح القبطى الرهبانى يطلق عليها البرية الجوانية) ، أما شمال الدير  وشرقة فتوجد الحقول الخضراء التى تريح النظر وتبهج النفس ، والدير  المحرق   من أشهر الأديرة القبطية فى مصر وله سمعة تاريخية وعالمية ، وإشتهر رهبانه  منذ القدم بالتقوى والعلم حيث إمتد أثرهم الكرازى والعلمى حتى جنوب أوربا  ووسطها وشمالها ووصل إلى أيرلندا. *
*وهو من  اهم واقدس المزارات المسيحيةفى راض مصر وكثيرا ماتغنى الاباء فى المعابر  بجبل قسقاموحلول العائلة المقدسة فيها ويقع الدير غرب مدينة القوصية بحوالى  10كم كما يوجد طريق اخر من منفلوط يبعد حوالى 23كم وذكر الدير كل  المؤرخينقديما وحديثا ابو المكارم(القرن12 ) والمقريزى (القرن 15 ) وعمر  طوسون (القرن 19 ) وهذا الدير عامر بالرهبان وتخرج منه العديد من الاساقفة *
*جبل قسقام  : ظهر فيه ملاك الرب ليوسف وقال له فى حلم ( قم وخذ الصبى وامه واذهب الى  ارض اسرائل لانه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبى )متى 2:2-21*
*وفى قسقام  اسس القديس باخوميوس الحياة الديرية والرهبانية فى القرن الرابع وذكر ان  الملك زينون فى اواخر القرن الخامس حوالى 481م نزل فى قسقام بناء على رغبة  ابنته ايلارية التى ترهبنت فى وادى النظرون باسم الراهب ايلارى وامر الملك  زينون ببناء الحصون فى جميع الاديرة المصرية ومنها دير المحرق*
*الكنيسة الاثرية بدير المحرق:*
*هى اقدم اثر فى دير  المحرق   فاهيكلها هو ذات المغارة التى اقمت فيها العائلة المقدسة ومذبحها هو نفس  الحجر الذى كان بالمغارة والذى جلس عليه مخلصنا وصحن الكنيسة تم ترميمه فى  القرن 19م*
*والكنيسة الاثرية لها عدة امتيازات*
*+مذبح الكنيسة الاثرية هو الذى تنبأ عنه اشعياء النى (اشعياء 19:19 )وهو ان يكون للرب الاله مذبح وسط ارض مصر *
*+القداسات  فيها لا تتوقف طول العام ماعدا ايام الاثنين والثلاثاء والاربعاء فى اسبوع  البصخة من كل عام وتصلى القداسات باللغة القبطية حتى اليوم *
*ومن  قديسين الدير القديس الانبا ابرأم الاول اسقف الفيوم ولاجيزة والقديس القمص  ميخائيل البحيرى الذى بلغ السياحة وصنع الايات واخراج الشياطين*
**********************************
*هو دير  السيدة   العذراء  فى جبل قسقام وحوض زراعى أسمه *

*(  المحرق  ) - غرب القوصية *

*أنشئ دير الأنبا انطونيوس فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى . ومن أهم آثاره أن به كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء  التى أنشئت فى ذات المكان الذى مكثت فيه العائلة المقدسة مدة ستة أشهر وعشرة أيام .*
*أختير من هذا الدير أربعة من البطاركة وعدد كبير من المطارنة والأساقفة ليقودوا شعب الرب فى مختلف العصور .*
*فى مكتبة  هذا الدير 708 مخطوطاً غير بضعة ألاف من الكتب المطبوعة , وتختلف موضوعات  هذه الكتب فمنها فى الكتاب المقدس وأجزائة المختلفة واللاهوت والتاريخ  والطقس الكنسى .. ألخ *
*وللوصول إليه .. السكة الحديد القوصية - محطة القوصية - وإلى الغرب حيث الدير نحو نصف ساعة فقط بالعربة . **مجلة  معهد الدراسات القبطية 1975 م - 1691 ش .. يصدرها معهد الدراسات القبطية -  دير النبا رويس - شارع رمسيس بالعباسية القاهرة - مطبعة دار العالم العربى  - 22 شارع الظاهر ص 78*
*الصورة الجانبية : مربع قلالى الرهبان .. مساكن الرهبان التى يعيشون فيها تسمى  **

*

*                        قلالى أورشليم الثانية*

*يرجع أهمية دير  المحرق  إلى ما للدير من إمتياز وشرف ومجد *
*وقال المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس الدير  المحرق   تاريخه ووصفه وكل مشتملاته , ألأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف عام للدراسات العليا  اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى إيداع رقم 4676/ 1992 ص 35-40  وذلك لأن فيه المكان المقدس التى مكثت فيه العائلة المقدسة أطول مدة  أقامتها فى مصر وذلك بالقياس إلى أى مكان آخر قصدته فى رحلتها المقدسة ,  وصار المكان الذى سكنوا فيه هذه المدة ( الكهف) هيكلاً تقام فيه الصلوات  اليومية بلا إنقطاع بكنيسة  العذراء  الأثرية بدير  المحرق  .*
*وفى نفس  هذه البقعة المقدسة أجرى مخلصنا فى طفولته العديد من العجائب والمعجزات  وآيات شفاء وكان وجوده بركة للكثيرين فى عصره وبركة لكثيرين فى العصور  اللاحقة وحتى الان .*
*وفى نفس هذه البقعة أيضاً ظهر الملاك لـ يوسف خطيب مريم  العذراء   فى حلم أعلمه فيه الملاك بموت هيرودس الذى يريد أن يقتل الصبى , وأمره  بالعودة إلى الأراضى المقدسة وذلك حسب النص الذى أورده الكتاب المقدس : "  فلما مات هيرودس , وإذا بملاك الرب قد ترائى فى حلم بمصر , قائلاً : قم خذ  الصبى وأمه وأذهب إلى أرض إسرائيل , فإنه قد مات الذين يطلبون نفس الصبى ,  فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه , وجاء إلى أرض إسرائيل (إنجيل متى 2: 1- 8) .*
*ويذكر  التاريخ المتناقل عبر الأجيال أنه يبدو أن هيرودس علم بهرب العائلة المفدسة  إلى مصر وأن المسيح المولود ملك اليهود لم يكن بين ألأطفال الذي امر  بقتلهم فى بيت لحم اليهودية فأرسل عشرة جواسيس ورائهم وأمرهم ان يفتشوا  بتدقيق عن الصبى , ويأتوا به حياً ليقتله بيده , ولكن الجواسيس العشرة لم  يهتدوا للصبى الإلهى ولم يعرفوا طريقة لأنه أخفى عن اعينهم , كما كانت  العائلة المقدسة تغير مكان إقامتها من شمالاً وجنوباً وشرقاً ثم غرباً ,  فهل كان هذا بوحى إلهى ؟ ولكن جاء الخبر بموت هيرودس قبل أن يتمكن الخبيث  من بلوغ مأربه . *
***********************************
*سفير فرنسا فى القاهرة السيد فيليب كوست فى زيارة الى دير المحرق*

*Version en langue Arabe de la France en Egypte العلاقات المصرية الفرنسية*
*زيارة سفير فرنسا، السيد فيليب كوست، إلى  أسيوط  27 و28 نوفمبر 2007م

 *
*أجرى سفير  فرنسا في القاهرة، السيد فيليب كوست، زيارة إلى محافظة أسيوط، في 27 و28  أكتوبر 2007. تأتي هذه الزيارة في إطار العلاقات الوثيقة الفرنسية-المصرية  في كل المجالات. التقى السيد السفير محافظ أسيوط، السيد اللواء أحمد  العزبي. قام السيد السفير، بصحبة السيد المحافظ، بجولة ميدانية في مدينة  أسيوط   للتعرف على الجوانب الحضارية المختلفة لها. ثم أجرى جولة في المنطقة  الصناعية، على الصعيد الثقافي والتعليمي، التقى السيد السفير رئيس جامعة  أسيوط، الدكتور عزت عبد الله. وزار أيضاً مدرستين، إحداهما تجريبية والأخرى  خاصة. وأخيراً، وقبل عوده على القاهرة، زار السيد السفير إحدى الجمعيات  غير الحكومية المتخصصة في تأهيل المعاقين.*
*سبق وأن أجرى السيد فيليب كوست زيارات في محافظات مصرية مختلفة، منها الإسكندرية ودمياط والوادي الجديد والبحر الأحمر.*

*الكنائس الموجودة فى دير  المحرق  كنيسة  العذراء  الأثرية ومذبحها الأثرى*

*كنيسة  السيدة  العذراءالأثرية هى اول كنيسة بنيت على ووجه الارض واول بيعة كرسها السيد المسيح*
*تعتبر كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء  الأثرية فى دير  المحرق  أقدم جداً من الدير ، ومن المعروف أن دير  المحرق  بناة الأنبا باخوميوس أبو الشركة فى القرن الرابع الميلادى*
* ( عاش الأنبا باخوميوس ما بين 294 -405م) أما كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء   فترجع إلى القرن الأول الميلادى ، ولما رأى الأنبا باخوميوس قداسة هذا  المكان فإختار هذه البقعة لتكون ديراً يحيط بالكنيسة الأثرية ، فيتقدس بها  من لاذ بها من النساك والعباد والزهاد *
* 

*
*1- كنيسةالسيدة  العذراء  الاثرية*

*كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء   تقع فى الجهة الغربية من الدير ، وهيكل الكنيسة موجود فى المغارة التى  تشبه غرفة طبيعية منحوتة فى الصخر وكانت قد سكنتها العائلة المقدسة ويذكر  المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس (1) أن العائلة المقدسة مكثت فيها أى سكنتها ستة  أشهر وعشرة ايام حسب ما يروى التقليد القبطى وكتب الكنيسة وميامر الاباء  خاصة ميمر البابا ثيئوفيلوس الـ 23 من باباوات الإسكندرية*
*(384 -  412 م) وقد روى فيه ذات الرؤيا التى رآها فى ليلة 6 من هاتور وكان قد صلى  صلاة طويلة للرب مستعيناً بشفاعة أم النور مريم ، فظهرت له القديسة  العذراء   إستجابة لصلواته وذكرت له انباء الرحلة المباركة التى قامت بها العائلة  المقدسة من بلاد فلسطين ، وطلبت إليه أن يسجل ما رأى وما قالت فإمتثل  لطلبها ، وكتب الرؤيا ، فأصبح كتاب البابا ثيئوفيلوس الـ 23 أهم وثيقة  يعتمد عليها فى اخبار رحلة العائلة المقدسة وتجوالها فى أرض مصر ، هذا إلى  جانب مصادر كنسية اخرى *
*الصورة الجانبية : الحجر الذى جلس عليه الرب يسوع وهو طفل عندما مكث فترة من الوقت والذى أصبح فيما بعد مذبح كنيسة  العذراء  الأثرية بالدير  المحرق  ويلاحظ أن عليه كتابة باللغة القبطية محفورة عليه *
*الرب يسوع يدشن الكنيسة بنفسه*
*كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء   الأثرية هى الكنيسة الوحيدة فى مصر بل فى العالم كله التى قيل إن المخلص  دشنها بنفسه ، ورش فى أركانها الماء المبارك بيديه الطاهرتين ، وكان رئيساً  للملائكة ميخائيل وغبريال يحنلان الوعاء الذى يحتوى الماء الذى قدسه الرب  بذاته ، وكلما سكب الماء كان الرب يسوع له المجد يقول : " اليدان اللتان  خلقتا آدم ونسله وسمرتا على خشبة الصليب ، تقدسان وتباركان هذا البيت  العظيم " وكما تقول سيدتنا  العذراء  مريم فى حديثها إلى البابا ثيئوفيلوس : إن هذا التدشين تم بعد قيامة الرب من بين الأموات ، وأنه ظهر لأمه  العذراء   أو بعض رسله الأطهار ومعهم مريم المجدلية وسالومى حيث كانوا مجتمعين فى  بيت مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس الرسول وأحد الإنجيلين الأربعة ، وكانوا  يتذاكرون معاً أحداث الصلب والقيامة وإضطهاد اليهود القائم وقتئذ للعذراء  مريم وللرسل الأطهار ، فظهر لهم رب المجد بنور عظيم وعلى يمينه الملاك  ميخائيل وعلى يساره الملاك غبريال (أو جبرائيل) وقال : السلام لكم ، فسجدوا  له ، ووجه الحديث إلى مريم أمه ، وأراد أن يعيزيها عما اصابها من متاعب  تحملتها من أجله ، فأنبأها أنه إكراماً لها سيمضى بنفسه ليدشن بيديه البرية  الخربة ، برية قسقام التى عاشت فيها فترة من الزمن ، ويقدس البيعة التى  تحمل إسمها كل الأيام ، ثم حملتهم جميعاً سحابة نورانية أوصلتهم إلى جبل  قسقام حيث الغرفة الطاهرة التى اقامت فيها العائلة المقدسة ، فدشنها فى  الساعة الثالثة من نهار اليوم الموافق 6 هاتور ، وأقام مذبحها وكل آنيته  وأمر الرسل أن يرفعوا ذبيحة القداس ، وكان هو أول قداس يقام فى هذه الكنيسة  ، ويمضى ميمر البابا ثيئوفيلوس الـ 23 فيروى على لسان  العذراء   أن بعض الرسل الذين كانوا رقدوا وبعض القديسين حضروا بأمر الرب وبسلطان  لاهوته ، فباركه السيد بماء التدشين وناولهم أيضاً بيديه من الأسرار  المقدسة (2) *
*وجاء فى السنكسار تحت يوم (6 هـاتور) تذكار تكريس كنيسة  العذراء  الاثرية بدير  المحرق  العامر بجبل قسقام : في مثل هذا اليوم تكريس كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء  بدير  المحرق   بجبل قسقام. وقد بارك ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح هذه الكنيسة بحلوله فيها  مع تلاميذه وقت تكريسها، كما شهد بذلك القديسان فيلوثاؤس وكيرلس بطريركا  الإسكندرية صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين. (3) .
وجاء فى  كتاب الدفنار تحت يوم 6 هاتور طرح بلحن واطس : " إجتماع الرسل مع المخلص  بجبل قسقام لتقديسه ، فلنسبح الرب الإله بخوف ورعدة ولنمجده بمسرة من أجل  رحمته الجزيلة لنا ، لما إجتمع فى هذا اليوم وهو 6 هاتور مع والدته  العذراء   ورسله الأطهار (4) فى جبل قسقام الذى إلتجأ إليه ... من وجه هيرودس المارق  ، وقدس هيكل ذلك البيت قبل جميع الكنائس الكائنة فى المسكونة ... وقدس هو  البيت بيده الإلهية " .. 
كما ذكر أبو المكارم فى كتابه عن تاريخ كنائس مصر واديرتها المنسوب خطأ إلى ابى صالح الأرمنى " وفى البعة ( كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء   الطاهرة مريم بالمحرقة ) مذبح واحد وكان تكريزه بحلول سيدنا المسيح فيه  والتلاميذ الكبار فى السحابة على ما شهد به ميمر فيلاتاوس (يقصد فيلوثيئوس)  البطريرك وهو الثالث والعشرون فى العدد *
*وكما جرى تكريس كنيسة  العذراء  الأثرية بالدير  المحرق   أصبح هذا طقساً لتكريس وتدشين جميع المذابح فى الكنائس الأخرى فى مصر  والعالم حيث تجرى القراءات والصلوات وتبريك الماء الذى يرش فى أركان  الكنيسة وحوائطها وبذلك يكون تدشين كنيسة  العذراء   بالمحرق هو أول تدشين لكنيسة فى العهد الجديد بعد قيامة السيد المسيح وصار  بعد ذلك نموذجاً يحتذى به (5) وتقليداً وضع المسيح اساسه .*
*المسيح يريدها صغيرة كما هى وكما كانت*
*ذهب  البابا ثيئوفيلوس إلى جبل قسقام قادماً من أسوان ومعه 10 اساقفة ، وكان ذلك  حوالى سنة 380 م رأى أن الكنيسة صغيرة ، وتعجب من بساطتها على الرغم من  شهرتها ، فرغب أن يبنى كنيسة كبيرة تليق بجلال الرب وشهرة المكان وقداسته ،  وأعلن هذه الرغبة فى صلاته التى رفعها فى المقصورة العليا التى ظهرت فيها  والدة الإله ، ولقد عرفته القديسة مريم أن إرادة إبنها الوحيد أن تبقى  الكنيسة كما هى فى صغرها وضآلتها ، شهادة لكل الأجيال والدهور التالية على  إتضاع الرب وقبوله وهو ملك الملوك أن يكون مثل هذا المكان الحقير والصغير  ملجأ ومسكناً ومقر إقامة (6) وفعلاً صار ، فقد رضخ البابا ثيئوفيلوس للأمر ،  ولم يحدث تغييراً أو تعديلاً فى حجم الكنيسة ، وهكذا بقيت الكنيسة إلى  اليوم فى حجمها الأول *
*راهب شلت يده*
*ومما يذكره بعض شيوخ الدير  المحرق   الذين لا يزالون أحياء أن احد رؤساء الدير فى القرن العشرين رأى أن مذبح  الكنيسة صغير جداً عن أن يتسع للذبيحة المقدسة وأوانيها ، فرغب فى إزالة  المذبح ليقيم مذبحاً آخر أكبر حجماً ، فأمر أحد رهبان الدير بغزالة المذبح  وتناول الراهب الفأس إطاعة لرئيسه وعندما هم بضرب المذبح شلت يده فصرخ ولم  يقدر على مواصلة هدم المذبح ، ولم تتحرك يده إلى بعد إسترحام وصلوات ودهنها  بالزيت المقدس ، فكانت هذه المعجزة عبرة وعظة ، فلم يقدم أحد بعد ذلك على  إحداث تغييرات فى هذا المكان ، وإكتفى أحد رؤساء الدير فى تال بتثبيت لوحة  رخامية أكبر من المذبح من فوق ، فصار سطحة كافياً للذبيحة وكل آنيتها  ومتعلقاتها .. هذا ولا يزال أثر الفأس واضحاً فى جانب المذبح الأيسر *
*ومذبح الكنيسة هو بعينه حجر المغارة التى سكنتها العائلة المقدسة ، وان الرب يسوع جلس عليه ، فصار مقدساً . *
*أول كنيسة فى العالم*
*ويذكر  أبو المكارم : إن هذه الكنيسة أول بيعة أنشئت بالوجه القبلى (7) ولكن  تقليدنا القبطى يروى انها أول كنيسة فى مصر كلها (8) ولكن فى الحقيقة أن  هذه الكنيسة تعتبر أول كنيسة فى العالم كما جاء فى رؤيا  السيدة   العذراء   التى رآها الأنبا ثيئوفيلوس يثبت أن هذه الكنيسة هى اول كنيسة بنيت على  وجه الأرض وأول بيعة كرسها السيد المسيح إذ يقول : " فها أنا أمضى لتكريزها  بيدى أى كنيسة بإسمى على الأرض " وهو المذبح الذى يقع فى وسط ارض مصر*
*هل حقاً مذبح كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء   الأثرية يقع فى وسط أرض مصر طبقاً لنبوة أشعياء النبى القائلة " وفى ذلك  اليوم يكون مذبح الرب في وسط ارض مصر وعمود الرب عند تخمها20 فيكون علامة  وشهادة لرب الجنود في ارض مصر. لانهم يصرخون الى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل  لهم مخلصا ومحاميا وينقذهم21 فيعرف الرب في مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب في  ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذرا ويوفون به. " (أش 19:  19- 2) كنيسة  السيدة   العذراء  الأثرية بالدير  المحرق  هو فى منتصف المسافة من شمال مصر وجنوبها . *
*تقع مصر بين خطي العرض 22 و 31.5 شمال خط الاستواء *
*وبين خطي الطول 25 و 37 شرقي غرينتش *
*الذبيحة لا تنقطع من على مذبحى*
*يقول  النبا غريغوريوس : " يروى بعض شيوخ الرهبان الذين لا يزالون أحياء أنه فى  سنة 1928م فى أواخر حياة المتنيح الأنبا باخوميوس أسقف دير  المحرق   قد قام ولى عهد أسبانيا بزيارة للدير وكان بصحبة المرحوم مرقس سميكة باشا  وجدوا نقشاً أثرياً على سطح المذبح الحجرى ترجمته " لا تنقطع الذبيحة من  فوق مذبحى " مما سبق نستنتج أن اللوحة الرخامية التى وضعت فوق المذبح  الأثرى لتجعلة أكثر إتساعاً وضعت بعد سنة 1928 م . *
*الحص بالدير*
*

 *

*ويعرف  قديماً باسم "الجوسق" أو "البرج" أو "القستلية" Castle بنى فى داخل أديرة  مصر مبنى يسمى الحصن حيث كان القبائل الرحل التى تعيش فى الصحراء تغير على  أديرة الرهبان وتنهبها وتقتل الرهبان وتأسرهم ويبيعونهم كالعبيد وعندما  إعتنقت هذه القبائل الإسلام وأطلق عليها قبائل عرب وهم ليسو فى الحقيقة من  العرب ولكنهم قبائل شمال أفريقيا وما زال بعضهم يتحدث اللغة الأمازيغية  ولغات أخرى وعندما إعتنقوا الإسلام إزدادوا وحشية لأن الإسلام يعتبر الهبان  أئمة الكفر ، لهذا إستمر بناء وتقوية الحصون الداخلية حتى يهرب الرهبان  إليها عندما يغيرون العرب المسلمين عليها وتشاهد فى الصورة الجانبية حصن  دير  المحرق  . *
*ويرجع  بناء الحصون فى الأديرة المصرية إلى الإمبراطور البيزنطى فى القسطنطينية  زينون (474 - 491) فقد حدث أن إبنته إشتاقت أن تترهب فخلعت ملابس القصور  وتزيت بزى الرجال وأسمت نفسها إيلارى وركبت مركباً وذهبت إلى أحد أديرة  وادى النطرون بمصر وظن الرهبان أنها خصى لعدم وجود شعر ذقن ونمت فى الفضيلة  والقداسة والكل يعرفها بإسم الراهب إيلارى وحدث أن أختها مسها شيطان فأشار  على الإمبراطور أن يرسلها إلى مصر فى وادى القديسين ببريه شهيت أو وادى  النطرون وهناك حاول شيوخ لارهبان غخراج الشيطان ولكنهم فشلوا فأرسلوها إلى  القديس الشاب إيلارى الذى عندما عرف أنها أخته حضنتها وقبلتها وصلت فأخرج  الرب الشيطان من أختها ورجعت إلى أبيها فأمر بإستدعاء الراهب إيلارى عندما  عرف أنه حضن إبنته وقبلها فى وجنتيها وعندما ذهب غيلارى طلب منه وعد الملوك  قبل أن يقول للإمبراطور عن الحقيقة فوعده فقال له الرجوع إلى الدير قبل أن  اقول لك الحقيقة فوعده فأعلن له إيلارى أنه أبنته وكان الإمبراطور لم  يعرفها من كثرة النسك فبكى هو وزوجته ورجعت إيلارى أو إيلاريى إلى الدير  وأمر الإمبراطور ببناء الحصون فى داخل اديرة مصر عندما عرف بهجوم قبائل  الصحراء الرحل على الأديرة بين الحين والآخر فيذبحون الرهبان وينهبون  الديرة ويأسرون بعض الرهبان حيث يبيعوهم كالعبيد . *
*ويقول  أبو المكارم (1) : إن هذا الحصن أو الجوسق كان قد توهن (أى ضعف وأصبح آيل  للسقوط) فإهتم بترميمة وتجديد معالمة على ما كان عليه أولاً .. الشيخ أبو  ذكرى إبن أبو نصر عامل الأشمونيين .. فى عهد الخلافة الحافظية ( 1074؟ -  1149م) " الوصف *
*بنى الحصن بالشكل المربع على شكل برج ويرتفع 16 متراً فوق سطح الأرض ، ومساحته مربع طول ضلعه 9 أمتار *
*ويمكن  الدخول إليه بمعبر (قنطرة ) خشبية متحركة مثبت طرفه فى البرج على إرتفاع  حوالى ستة امتار ونصف متر من الأرض ، فإذا رفع هذا المعبر أو القنطرة فلا  يمكن الدخول إلى البرج ، أما الطرف الثانى المتحرك للمعبر فيستند إلى مبنى  صغير ضيق فى الجهة الشرقية من كنيسة  العذراء  الثرية ولكنه مستقل بذاته ومنفصل عنها يؤدى إلى درج من 22 درجة مرتفعة وعند الدرجة الأخيرة يتكز الطرف المتحرك من المعبر . *
*المعبر او القنطرة*
*والمعبر  الخشبى أو القنطرة الخشبية طوله 5 أمتار وعرضه نحو متر وربع المتر ،  وبطرفه عروة حديدية تقابلها وتطابقها قطعة أخرى مثبتة فى البرج على إرتفاع 5  أمتار من فتحة البرج التى يغلقها المعبر تماماً عندما يرفع بواسطة حبل أو  سلسلة تمر من داخل حائط البرج وتلتف بتحريك دولاب كدولاب رفع الأثقال أو  بكرة البئر (2) وبذلك ينفصل البرج تماماً عن الدير ، وينعزل الرهبان الذين  فيه عن أى جزء آخر من المبانى ويستحيل دخول الغزاة إلى الحصن . *
*فتحة البرج *


*وفتحة  البرج التى ينفذ منها للداخل إلى جسم البرج صغيرة إرتفاعها نحو متر ونصف  وعرضها نحو متر ونصف تفتح فى دهليز يبلغ طوله 5 أمتار وعرضه متر وربع  تقريباً ، سقفه من الصخر غير المهذب يعلوا عن ألأرض نجو 3 أمتار ، واما  المبنى كله فمن الطوب الأحمر القديم الذى صار داكنا من قدم عهده أو ربما  لأنه حرق حرقاً شديداً أثناء صناعته حتى يكون صلباً ، وفى عمق الدهليز ترى  بكرة ملفوف حولها حبل المتصل بالمعبر . وينفتح  الدهليز على ثلاث غرف صغيرة لإقامة الرهبان بها : الأولى إلى يسار الداخل  ذات قبو متين قوى ، ولها ثلاث فتحات للهواء والضوء ، ورابعة فى إتجاه مائل  لأعلى - والغرفة الثانية إلى اليسار بحجم الأولى ، وذات قبو أيضاً وبها 4  فتحات للتهوية وألإضاءة ، وبالجدار القبلى مخبأ صغير يمثل غرفة صغيرة -  وأما الغرفة الثالثة فتفح فى الجدار 



القبلى  للدهليز ، وى ذات قبو أيضاً وبها دخلات ، وطاقتان علويتان يطلان على فناء  الدير ، وبأرضية هذه الغرفة مخبأ ينزل إليه بدرجتين ، وهو مخبأ عميق يصل  إلى أرضية البرج . ​*
*ولكل غرفة من هذه الغرف الثلاث باب خشبى ذو غلق بشكل صليب *
*(قفل  مثل اللأبواب الخشبية التى كان يقف بها الفراعنة ابوابهم وما زالت مستعملة  حتى الآن فى أبواب الفلاحين) والقبو فى كل منها يمتاز بدقته ومتانته وقوته .  *
*وعند  مدخل البرج فى داخل الدهليز فى جداره القبلى فتحة تقود غلى ممر صغير يؤدى  بدوره فى الإتجاه الغربى إلى درج علوى ، وفى الإتجاه القبلى إلى درج سفلى .  *
*والسلم  المؤدى إلى أسفل يتكون من 17 درجة تؤدى إلى دهليز فى اسفل الدهليز الأعلى  تماماً وبنفس حجمه ، وسقفه على شكل قبو ويفتح هذا الدهليز على حجرتين من  الجهة البحرية كانتا تستخدمان لخزن الترمس الذى يعيش عليه الرهبان فى فترة  إقامتهم فى البرج حيث يبلونه بماء البئر ويأكلونه ، وليس بالغرفتين دخلات  أو فتحات . *
*وفى  الجهة القبلية من الدهليز حجرة مماثلة وبنفس الحجم ، بها فتحة فى الأرض يرى  فيها ماء يجرى فى حوض من تحت الغرفة يبلغ طوله نحو متر ونصف متر يندفق  إليه الماء من بئر (3) ليشرب مننه الرهبان ، وليصبوا منه على حوائط البرج  من خلال الفتحات الضيقة التى تطل من الخارج ، فعندما يشعل الغزاة النار فى  البرج يصبوا المياه فتنطفئ النار ، ولهذا الحوض فتحة علوية قريبة من  الدهليز يسهل أخذ الماء منها ليكون فى متناولهم ، ومن هذه الفتحة يمكن  التوصيل إلى باطن الحوض عن طريق درج صغير متعرج . *
*وإذا  عدنا أدراجنا مرة أخرى إلى رأس السلم الهابط إلى هذا الدهليز مجتازين  بالممر الضيق الذبق التحدث عنه ، قادنا إلى السلم الصاعد إلى الطابق الأخير  الذى توجد به الكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ، والسلم يتكون من 18 درجة تضيئها  بعض الفتحات الطولية المائلة التى تجلب الضوء ومعها الهواء من خارج البرج ،  وعند رأس السلم على اليمين حجرة طولها 3 أمتار وعرضها متران وسقفها خشبى  مسطح ، وبجدارها الشرقى فتحتان ، وبجدارها القبلى فتحتان أخريان ، وفى أسفل  الحائط البحرى فتحة مخبأ يؤدى إلى تحت مذبح الكنيسة وللغرفة باب خشبى  كالمعتاد ، وبها عدد من الصور المرسومة على الخشب : إحداها لرئيس الملائكة  ميخائيل ممسكاً بالسيف - والثانية تمثل هرب العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر وفيها  يظهر القديس يوسف يحمل السيد المسيح على ذراعه ويمسك حبل الحمار بيده  الأخرى ، وأما  السيدة   العذراء   فهى تمتطى الحمار ، ومن وراء الحمار سالومى تسير على قدميها ، كما يرى  الملاك مظللاً بجناحيه من فوق العائلة المقدسة فى خدمة الرب يسوع ، وهناك  أيضاً صورة اخرى كبيرة تكاد تكون تفاسيلها ممحاة ولكن يمكن أن ترى فيها  السيد المسيح مكبرة فى ركنها الأيمن من فوق ، وفى الركن الأيسر مقابلة ترى  صورة  العذراء  . *
*وإذا  خرجنا من الحجرة إلى الغرب قليلاً رأينا كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل إلى اليمين  فى طريقنا إلى الدرج الصاعد إلى سطح البرج ، وإذا صعدنا بضع درجات رأينا  إلى اليسار ومن تحت درجات السلم الصاعد حجرة صغيرة تصلح ان تكون مخبأ ،  وتصلح أن تكون خلوة ، وهى لا يزيد إرتفاعها عن متر ونصف ولها قبو ، ولها  فتحة صغيرة للإضاءة والتهوية تطل على فناء الدير من الجهة القبلية ولهذه  الحجرة دخلة إلى الشرق وأخرى إلى الجهة القبلية . *
*فإذا  اتممنا الطريق الصاعد بإرتفاع 13 درجة من درجات السلم واجهنا غرفة أخرى  مفتوحة من جهة السلم ومغلقة من الجهات الثلاث الأخرى ومسقوفة بسقف خشبى  بسطح منبسط طولها 4 أمتار ، وعرضها 3 أمتار وإرتفاعها يقرب من مترين ، ولها  5 فتحات : إحداها إلى الشرق ، والثانية إلى الناحية القبلية ، وثلاث فتحات  إلى الناحية البحرية . *​
*وبمتابعة  الصعود 8 درجات أخرى نصل إلى سطح الحصن أو البرج ، وفيه نرى بأرضيته  فتحتين لمخبئين عميقين كانا يستخدمان لدفن من يموت داخل الحصن من الرهبان  أثناء فترة الحصار ، ويلاحظ أن سطح الحجرة القريبة من سطح البرج يعلو على  الجزء الباقى من سطح البرج بدرجتين كبيرتين ومن هناك يطل الناظر على الدير  بأسره ، وعلى منارات كنيسة رزقة الدير ، والمنشاة الكبرى إلى الجهة القبلية  من الدير ، ويرى إمتدادات الخضرة الجميلة إلى مسافات بعيدة فى شرق الدير  وشماله ، وأما إذا إتجه الناظر إلى الغرب فلا يرى إلا المقابر الموتى لنحو  سبعين بلدة من البلاد المتجاورة ممن يدفنون موتاهم إلى جانب الدير تبركاً  بالمكان الطاهر ، ومن وراء المقابر يرى الصحراء والجبل الغربى ومن ورائه  البرية الجوانية التى سكنها فى كل العصور أعداد كبيرة من زهاد وعباد ونساك  توحدوا وتاهوا فى البرارى وشقوق الأرض من أجل محبتهم للمسيح . أما  غذا وقفنا خارج البرج فلا يرى إلا فتحات التى تأخذ أحياناً شكلاً مائلاً  إذ كان الرهبان يستغلونها لا للإضائة والتهوية فقط ولكن ليسكبوا الماء على  جدران البرج إذا ما أرسل الغزاة أسهم مشبعة بمادة حارقة فيسكب من هذه  الفتحات الماء لإطفاء النيران . 

 ​*​
*وفى  مقدمة البرج حر منحوت عليه أربعة صلبان تحيط بالنقرة أو حفرة التى كانت  تستخدم لتثبيت وإحكام المعبر الخشبى فى الفراغ المعد له على النحو التالى :  *
*وفى  الجدار القبلى من الحصن أو البرج وبالقرب من الثلث السفلى ، وفى متناول  رؤية العين يجد الناظر من الخارج مزولة شمسية ثبت فى وسطها مسمار فى وضع  خاص وتبعاً لظلة على الدائرة المرسومة يمكن للناظر معرفة الوقت وبديهى أن  هذه الساعة تستخدم لمعرفة ساعات النهار وأجزائها عندما تكون الشمس ساطعة . ​*
​
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

*آثار بدير المحرق*​
​
​
* 

 *​
* الصورة الجانبية : *​
* على  اليمين أعلى .. ساعة شمسية وأسفل منجلية أشتهر بأنه لها عامود خشيى محفور  حفراً حلزونياً بحيث يرتفع وينخفض بإدارته حسب فامة الشخص الذى يقرأ وقد  إشتهر الأقباط بصناعة مثل هذا الحامل كما يلاحظ بأسفلة صندوق لحفظ الكتب . *​
* على  اليسار : أعلى حجر معمودية لعماد الأطفال أسفله لقان .. وأسفلهمت الحجر  الذى جلس عليه لارب يسوع ومكتوب عليه جملة باللغة القبطية *​
​
​
* 

 *​
​
* الصورة الجانبية : أيقونة أثرية بالدير  المحرق  تحكي عمال السيد المسيح من يوحنا المعمدان *​
​
* 

 *​
​
* الصورة الجانبية : أوانى حجرية كانت تخبز فيهما  العذراء  العجين *​
​
​
* 

 *​
* الصورة الجانبية : أوعية حجرية كبيرة الحجم كان الرهبان يستعملونهما *​
​
​
* 

 *​
​
* الصورة الجانبية : شمعدانين أثريين بالدير *​
​
 
* الأسماء التى اطلقت على دير  المحرق  وتفسيرهاوتعتبر  العذراء  مريم شفيعة دير  المحرق  ورهبانة وكل المنطقة المحيطة حيث يقدم أهالى المنطقة النذور والعشور والبكور بإسمها وكثيراً ما تفعل  العذراء  العجائب والمعجزات للمسيحيون وللمسلمون ويقدسها المسلمون أيضاً من أهالى المنطقة الذين يرجع جدودهم ​*
*إلى الأقباط الفقراء​*
*

​*
* الذين لم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية  فأسلموا أو قتل العرب المسلمين جدودهم وأخذوا النساء القبطيات ذرارى وعبيد  وسرايا وأجبروا أولادهن على الإسلام . ​*
*الصورة الجانبية : منظر عام من داخر الدير  المحرق  يظهر الحصن وكنيسة  السيدة   العذراء  الأثرية وكنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس ​*
*​*
*أسماء الدير​*
*​*
*إشتهر دير  المحرق  فى المخطوطات وكتب التاريخ بعدة أسماء أخرى يعرف منها أنه الدير  المحرق  منها :​*
*أولا دير  السيدة  العذراء​*
*يعتقد انه الدير الوحيد على أسم  الملكة فى مصر والسبب فى هذه التسمية يعود إلى أن العائلة المقدسة (العذراء  مريم وإبنها الرب يسوع والشيخ البار يوسف النجار وسالومى) قد أقامت فى  الكهف التى أصبحت فيما بعد (مذبح) هيكل الكنيسة الأثرية التى تحيط بالدير ​*
*​*
*ثانيا دير قسقام أو دير جبل قسقام​*
*

 ​*
*​*
*وترجع تسميته بأسم دير قسقام إلى  الجبل الذى أنشئ عليه الدير وكانت هناك أيضاً مدينة تحمل أسم قسقام خربت  منذ زمن بعيد ولم يبق إلا الدير الذى يحمل هذا الإسم العريق الضارب فى  القدم (2) وكلمة قسقام كلمة قبطية (3) ​*
*الصورة الجانبية : صورة للسور الحجرى للدير  المحرق  وبه المدخل الرئيسى للدير ​*
*ثالثا دير المحرق​*
*سمى بالدير  المحرق   أيضاً ، ويحاول المؤرخون إيجاد تفسير لهذا الأسم فمنهم من يقول أن الأسم  قادم من كلمة "تحاريق" فالدير يقع بعيداً عن الماء فى معظم أيام السنة ولكن  حوض المياة القريب منه كان يمتلئ بماء الفيضان قبل غيره من الحياض وتحصل  تحاريق فسمى بـ "الحوض المحرق" وسميت الأرض التى حوله بـ " المحرقة" ويثبت  أصحاب هذا الرأى تفسيرهم بأن الخرائط المساحية التى فى مكاتب الدولة تشير  إلى أن الدير واقع فى "حوض  المحرق  " . ​*
*ويقول آخرون : أن الحوض الزراعى  فى وسط الدير كانت تنموا فيه أعشاب الحلفاء والحشائش الجبلية بغزارة فكانوا  يحرقونها بالنار كعادة فلاحى مصر ليتخلصوا منها ولكنها كانت تنموا مرة  أخرى فيحرقونها ومن تكرار الحرق سميت المنطقة بالمحرقة وسمى الدير باسم  المنطقة "الدير المحرق" كما تسمى بأسم الجبل . ​*
*وهناك من يقول : ان حرباً مشبت  بين حاكم مقاطعة الأشمونيين وحاكم القوصية (كلمة قادمة من قسقام) وعندما  أنتصر حاكم الأشمونيين أحرق وأخرب مدينة قسقام فأطلق على المنطقة كلها اسم  المحرقة ولما أنشئ الدير أطلق عليه الدير  المحرق  وتفتقر هذا التفسير للحقائق التاريخية الثابتة ولكنه قد يكون صحيحاً كتقليد مسلم يقال من ألاباء للآبناء . ​*
*وهناك من يقص قصة عن : أنه كان  يسكن فى الجهة المجاورة رجل شرير قاسى خاطئ ولا يؤمن بالإله ولا يخشاة أسمه  "خربتاين ماليق " فرماة الإله بصاعقة نزلت من السماء عليه فأحرقته وداره  وإنتشرت النار فى البلدة فسميت المنطقة بـ " المحرقة " وتفتقر هذه القصة  للإثبات التاريخى أيضاً وهى اقرب إلى الأساطير ولكنها تفسر كيف أحرقت  البلدة . ​*
*والتفسير الخامس : يقول أن الدير  من أديرة الأنبا باخوميوس (ابى الشركة) والتى قام ببنائها فى صعيد مصر وأن  هذا الدير هو شمال الأديرة التى بناها ويمثل الخط الشمالى فأطلق على الدير  أسم " المقرر" ثم حرفت الكلمة إلى "المحرق" ولكن فى هذا التفسير عدة  إعتراضات أهمها : هل كلمة المقرر قبطية ام عربية؟ ​*
* شاهد صور دير المحرق​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
​​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

أديره أثريه بنقاده
​


























































​


----------

